# Cardew Pottery Bovey Tracey Devon



## tinplaterodent (Jan 25, 2009)

The factory shut down within about the last 12 months or so and is as yet untouched. The site is quite large as it also held some attempt ata wild life reserve, ponds, ducks etc. I'ts sad to see local enterprises like this go to the wall but Im not really surprised. the one & only time I visited we were charged an arma nda leg in the cafe for tea & sticky bun. With it being half term the place was decidely empty.

Enterance

































Upto an office





A left over pottery van-take nowt but pics leave nowt but footprints






Another inside view, half made pottery everywhere











Main corridor






to the lake


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice find, tin. Such a shame that another enterprise has gone to the wall, though. Bovey Tracy has a reputation for arts and crafts in the area, so it's disappointing to see one of them fail. 
Rather a sad lake there! 
Cheers


----------



## tinplaterodent (Jan 25, 2009)

*cardew lake*

At first I thought the lake was empty but as you can see there is still abit of water. A family of ducks were enjoying wat was left of the water. A oty of the site is pretty much waste ground, there are1 or 2 shells ofstructures that must have been in the process of being built when the factoy shut.


----------



## Trinpaul (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice find and in relatively pristine condition too. There are some good looking shelving in that place.


----------



## escortmad79 (Jan 25, 2009)

Didn't realise that had shut


----------



## Stussy_daz (Jan 26, 2009)

sad to see this place go have taken our little one here many a time to paint saves our hoiuse gettin shi# high!

it actually only shut in dec think reason being is planning permission has been applied for on the site, so im guessing the owner of the land see's it in his best intrests that the pottery is shut and falls into dierepair then he might get his permission quicker !!

thanks for pics thou

daz


----------



## tinplaterodent (Sep 8, 2009)

*cardew*

now flatterned


----------



## Mole Man (Sep 8, 2009)

Sad to see the place like that and now know it has been knocked down, I to have been there a couple of times.


----------



## Badoosh (Nov 4, 2009)

tinplaterodent said:


> now flatterned



So we realised recently . Only a random visit to another site nearby did we find ourselves passing this & realisng it had gone, should have read this post first!. When you are online next, can you please get in touch via PM or [email protected]


----------

